# Freki presents Denmark



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi guys - after several years I have finally reached a point where I feel my photo collection of Denmark is balanced enough, and covers enough islands to be thread-worthy..

This thread will resemble my "Freki presents Planet Earth" thread where I will post a couple of photos once in a while ( bascially when I feel like it ) without getting into photospamming territory..


Some know Denmark - some don't - long story short it's flat.. being an old coral reef it's also very sandy and thanks to a mild coastal climate it's also very green..

The weather isn't always as great as in these photos, but it's not as terrible as some seem to think either, but if you want to visit do yourself a favior and visit in the summer half of the year ( between May and October ) where the days are long, the sun high in the sky and nature is full of flowers and leafs..

Denmark itself is located on a bunch of islands off the sothern Scandinavian peninsular and on the Jutland peninsular north of Germany - the largest island is Zealand where you among other things find Copenhagen.

In this thread I will try to cover a wide mix of nature and urbanity and wildlife - bascially show you the Kingdom through my eyes ( camera ) and give you an idea of what the little old Kingdom offers..

*If you have any questions by all means ask away!* :yes:

As for the photos - they are all by me and thus my property - if you wish to share them or use them do contact me beforehand - I'm very reasonable and have no intention of making money off my photos, but I do not ignore theft and I will not accept companies or commercial websites to get away with such!


Anyways enough chatter - let's get started.. 










Skagen - Northern Jutland









Hareskoven - Zealand Island









Islands Brygge District - Copenhagen - Amager Island








Rubjerg - Northern Jutland


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Since it's a new thread I think it deserves some more photos..

Tversted Strand - Northern Jutland









Old Town - Copenhagen









Møns Klint - Møn Island









Viborg - Central Jutland









Farum - Northern Zealand


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

We don't really have deserts, but in northwestern parts of Jutland sand has accumulated into huge dunes that slowly "crawls" across the country and create mobile "mini deserts" to have fun in 

Rubjerg - Northern Jutland


Skagen - Northern Jutland


Lake Furesø - Northern Zealand


Old Town - Copenhagen


Pheasant - central Zealand


Tuborg Havn - Copenhagen


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Bulbjerg - Western Jutland









Downtown - Copenhagen









Rold Forest - Central Jutland









Ribe - Southern Jutland


Grib Forest - Northern Zealand


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Rubjerg Knude - Northern Jutland


Østerbro District - Copenhagen


Skagen - Northern Jutland


Kalvebod Brygge District - Copenhagen


----------



## Aztecgoddess (Jun 16, 2010)

Beautiful country, really well done images as well. I always thought your country was as flat as the Netherlands, but I see now how wrong I was. Keep the pictures coming. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really beautiful, very nice photos from Denmark, FREKI :cheers:


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

AMAZING! 
Freki, photos are awesome, i really have enjoyed by watching this. Hope mass refugees waves in this fantastic country don't will destroy all this beauty.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Aztecgoddess said:


> Beautiful country, really well done images as well. I always thought your country was as flat as the Netherlands, but I see now how wrong I was. Keep the pictures coming. :cheers:


Well, it is pretty damn flat


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Spoiler warning - this thread will be really Copenhagen heavy - ye be warned 


Hitshals - Northern Jutland


Østerbro District - Copenhagen


Råbjerg Mile - Northern Jutland


Frederiskberg District - Copenhagen


Seal - the North Sea


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Løkken - Northern Jutland


Ribe - Southern Jutland


Tversted Plantage - Northern Jutland


Vesterbro District - Copenhagen


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice work Freki, i've been in Denmark last year en i think it is a great country. We've visited some places you showed and it is nice to see it again.


----------



## UrbanImpact (Jan 10, 2005)

Great collection Freki, keep up the good work!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A great start. A real taster of what Denmark is all about.....


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys! :cheers1:



Lønstrup - Northern Jutland


Nørrebro District - Copenhagen


Ribe Kloster ( anno 1228 ) - Southern Jutland


Store Klinteskov Forest - Møn island


Old Town - Copenhagen


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous pictures. Make me want to visit.


----------



## Awell (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice thread, any photos of Odense? or Funen Island?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Awell said:


> Nice thread, any photos of Odense? or Funen Island?


Sorry - sadly not yet.. 

I'm hoping we can find the time for weekend trip there in the months to come, but nothing is booked just yet..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Løkken - Northern Jutland


Old Town - Copenhagen


Møns Klint - Møn Island


Islands Brygge District - Copenhagen


Lakolk - Rømø Island


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen


Viborg - Central Jutland



Inner City - Copenhagen


Ribe - Southern Jutland


Tuborg Havn - Copenhagen


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^it's just a Sika Deer - no Raindeers here sadly ( they don't want to swim over from Norway or Sweden )

Lalolk - Rømø Island


Møn's Klint - Møm Island


Kalvebod Brygge - Copenhagen


Skagen - Northern Jutland


Old Town Copenhagen


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Great pics FREKI. :cheers:

Currently on Australian TV we have [URL="http://www.sbs.com.au/food/programs/destination-flavour-scandinavia"]this food program[/URL] showing and it highlights the delights of Scandinavian cuisine. Last week they were in Copenhagen and it looks like a food lover's paradise.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Frekin..nice..


----------



## Basnix (Sep 25, 2012)

I love it all, I can see myself living in Denmark. Wonderful pictures.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

lovely photo collection.....pleasing to look at them.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The reindeers wouldn't have to swim; they could just take the bridge.......


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful photo update and it's enticing to check this thread.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks a lot everybody! :cheers1:



skymantle said:


> Currently on Australian TV we have [URL="http://www.sbs.com.au/food/programs/destination-flavour-scandinavia"]this food program[/URL] showing and it highlights the delights of Scandinavian cuisine. Last week they were in Copenhagen and it looks like a food lover's paradise.


While Copenhagen is by no means special in this regard there is a very wide selection and a pretty high standard ( Danes are crazy for organic and natural foods as I asume the program will likely also have touched )



openlyJane said:


> The reindeers wouldn't have to swim; they could just take the bridge.......


:lol:

Actually Swedish Moose have been known for swimming over here ( typically while drunk on fermented berries ) so it does happen Swedish animals visit 

Sadly they tend to run around drunk on the roads and causes crashes 


Short story about Denmark and animals - Denmark with it's seafaring history wanted to be a major global player back in the day and build a huge navy ( 2nd largest in the world at the time ), huge merchant fleet and cleared a LOT of land for agriculture and cities - as a result we lost nearly all our woods and with it ( combined with hunting ) we also lost a lot of our animals like the Bear, Wolf, Boar, Moose and so on ( if we go back even further we also lost the Bison and Beaver and a few other critters ) - it doesn't take Einstein to see how dumb that was in hindsight, so about a century ago huge reforestation projects started..

In 1900 we only had about 2% forest left - in the year 2000 we were up to over 14% and the goal is to reach 25% by 2100.. ( not easy nor cheap with so much land now on private hands, but people are pretty open to the idea as we know how important it is )

As part of the rapidly increasing forest percentage we have also brought back many of the extinct animals - beavers are now once more thriving in Jutland and Zealand - Bison is roaming the interior if the island of Bornholm, Moose and Wild Boar have been released in various places in Jutland..

But the biggest success was a few years ago where the wolf returned all by itself from Germany to Jutland - in the beginning it was expected to just be a couple, but now a few years later DNA tests have shown that we now have a population scattered across Jutland of at least 20 wolves :happy:

It's sadly unlikely the wolves will swin to my island of Zealand, but there have been talks about releasing it here too now that it's return to Jutland have been such a success - hope they will soon 



Rubjerg - Northern Jutland ( the closest thing to Mars in Denmark  )


Christianshavn District - Copenhagen


Vallø - Zealand


Kronborg ( anno 1420 ) - Northern Zealand ( this is the Elsinore Castle Shakespear used for his Hamlet play )


Viborg - Central Jutland


Old Town - Copenhagen


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Old Town - Copenhagen


Rude Forest - Zealand


Typical anno ~1600-1700 house -Sønderby - Hornsherred Peninsular


Frederiksberg District - Copenhagen


Løkken - Northern Jutland


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Rebild - Northern Jutland


Islands Brygge District - Copenhagen


Ribe - Southern Jutland


Vesterbro District - Copenhagen


Viborg - Central Jutland


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love that old house with the mossy roof...
And beautiful landscape on #50/1!

Thanks for the nice pics!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Lovely.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Løkken Beach - Northern Jutland


Roskilde Cathedral ( anno 1175 ) - Roskilde - Zealand


Botanical Gardens - Inner City District - Copenhagen


Skagen - Northern Jutland


Old Town - Copenhagen


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## QVP (Apr 22, 2016)

Really great photos Freki!
Denmark is something to be proud of.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Skagen - Northern Jutland


Tuborg Havn District - Copenhagen


Lønstrup - Northern Jutland


Viborg - Northern Jutland


Downtown - Copenhagen ( _"we're all living in..." _)


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Pic 3: That's a nice path. I would really like to walk there...


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

every photo is nice and beautiful...can't ask for more.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

great photos...one of the best threads.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Hundested - Zealand


Old Town - Copenhagen


Vallø - Zealand


Turborg Havn District - Copenhagen


Ribe - Southern Jutland


Old Town - Copenhagen


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

very nice photos of different places and old town Copenhagen is so vibrant.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Gjorslev Castle ( anno 1396 ) - Zealand


Nørrebro District - Copenhagen


Rold Forest - Northern Jutland


Ribe - Southern Jutland


Amager Strand - Copenhagen ( locally called "Mini-Manhattan" due to the numerous rapid rising residential towers that suddenly started popping up changing the former industrial area to a very popular residential area )


Inner City District - Copenhagen


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Denmark's Northernmost Building - Northern Jutland


Rold Skov - Northern Jutland


Old Town - Copenhagen


Mønsted Caves - Central Jutland


Old Town - Copenhagen


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful forest, great pics! kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Had a great day today traveling around the southern part of the island of Zealand - I managed to visit 1 ruin, 2 castles and 3 cities..

The weather was perfect, but it's no secret that most of the small southern cities are a bit sleepy and empty in the early hours of the day when everybody are off to work or school..

Anyways as mentioned all photos in today's post were taken today 


Gavnø castle ( anno 1205 ) - Gavnø island 


Vordingborg - Southern Zealand


Gåsetårnet ( anno 1160 ) - last standing part of the Vordinborg castle ruins - Southern Zealand


Næstved - Southern Zealand


Vejlø - Southern Zealand


Gisselfeld Castle ( anno 1381 ) - Southern Zealand ( it was btw here writer Hans Christian Andersen wrote "The Ugly Duckling" fairytale in 1843 )


Præstø - Southern Zealand


Præstø - Southern Zealand


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful, Freki! kay:


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice photo collections, one of the best.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful and colorful. Denmark at its best!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks a lot guys! :cheers1:


Amager Strand - Copenhagen


Ribe - Southern Jutland


Råbjerg Mile - Northern Jutland


Tuborg Havn District - Copenhagen


Vordingborg - Southern Zealand


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates, FREKI :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Løkken - Northern Jutland


Inner City District - Copenhagen


Værløse - Northern Zealand


Næstved Boderne ( anno 1400 ) - Næstved - Southern Zealand


Kalvebod Brygge - Copenhagen


Ribe - Southern Jutland


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Many wonderful impressions, FREKI!
Especially love the landscape and vegetation of #69/3! kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi guys - I spend the weekend visiting a couple places around Zealand and I of course brought my camera..

The first area I covered to a degree that I ended up making a seperate thread for it - if you haven't already you can see it here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1928744

Shortly put it's a thread about *"Strandvejen"* ( "The Beach Road" ) - a 40km coastal road between Copenhagen and Helsingør home to the rich and famous..

Here's a taste:














































More pictures from Strandvejen here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1928744


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Other than Strandvejen I also visited:

Ledreborg Castle ( anno 1740 ) - Central Zealand


Ringsted - Central Zealand


Ringsted - Central Zealand


Helsingør - Northern Zealand


Helsingør - Northern Zealand


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking through the thread I can see that I have mainly been posting Old Towns, castles and Copenhagen's dense residential districts.. reality is that Denmark is *very* suburban - Copenhagen itself has a lower population density than Los Angeles. and it's not fair for me not to show that too when trying to cover the kingdom.

Like our North American friends most Danes live in detatched single family houses in endless suburbs - they drive to and from work, they shop at malls and they loved BBQing and drinking in the gardens..

So after the success of the Strandvejen thread I will try to be better at covering more surburban areas ( even if I find them quite boring hence don't have as many photos ) to better present the land and life of us Danes..


Hirtshals - Northern Jutland


Ringsted - Zealand


Old Town - Copenhagen


Bulbjerg - western Jutland


Skagen - Northern Jutland


Nørrebro District - Copenhagen


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful country and pics, FREKI - particularly like the last one in #74!


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

great photo tour from your collection.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Skagen - Northern Jutland


Inner City District - Copenhagen


Hareskoven forest - Northern Zealand


Skodsborg - Northern Zealand


Næstved - Southern Zealand


Old Town - Copenhagen


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Holbæk - Zealand


Ørestad District - Copenhagen


Mandemarke - Møn


Old Town - Copenhagen


Helsingør - Northern Zealand


Østerbro District - Copenhagen


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Lord Freki.....you are worthy of the King of photo....but you do have great "subjects" matter too work with, and you do a fine representation..:bow::cheers1::bow::cheers1::bow:


----------



## th1 (Nov 2, 2008)

I spent almost 6 years in Denmark and i still can not decide if i like it or not. I liked my salary, but i was just missing something. :hmm:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

th1 said:


> I spent almost 6 years in Denmark and i still can not decide if i like it or not. I liked my salary, but i was just missing something. :hmm:


Where did you live and what are your origin if I may ask?

( certainly nothing wrong in not liking a place )


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Skagen - Northern Jutland


Ørestad District - Copenhagen


Tversted - Northern Jutland ( free public shelters like this is a common sight in many woods as a alternative to tenting )


Præstø - Southern Zealand


Downtown - Copenhagen


----------



## th1 (Nov 2, 2008)

FREKI said:


> Where did you live and what are your origin if I may ask?
> 
> ( certainly nothing wrong in not liking a place )


I am my self from Lithuania and i worked in rural places in midtjylland. I guess the shitty job and lack of social life were the biggest problems. I was also very frustrated that i could not afford to buy my own house or apartment. But i am now taking training in my country and when done i hope to come back to Denmark and find a better job with a better pay.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

th1 said:


> I am my self from Lithuania and i worked in rural places in midtjylland. I guess the shitty job and lack of social life were the biggest problems. I was also very frustrated that i could not afford to buy my own house or apartment. But i am now taking training in my country and when done i hope to come back to Denmark and find a better job with a better pay.


Okay - yeah I can imaging the agricultural field isn't always the most rewarding place to work in these days of competition and open labour market affecting wages and putting presure on the workers productivity.. and rural parts of Jutland is not exactly the most stimulating of places, certainly not doing the grey dull winter months..
( if you return and transportation isn't too much of an issue a rental apartment in the outskirts of the larger cities shouldn't be too pricey ( unless it's close to a university where demands are crazy ) - and most larger cities should also have a Baltic community for friends and networking..

Regarding wages make sure you are in a good union ( I believe 3F covers the agricultural sector ) and that you are always paid the wage and given the freedom and rights you are entitled to ( if in doubt let the union look through your contract and lønseddel ) - there have sadly been cases where both companies as well as local farmers have exploited foreign workers and that should NEVER be accepted, nor should they get away with it!



Rubjerg - Northern Jutland


Ringsted - Central Zealand


Vordingborg Castle Ruins ( wall and moat ) - Southern Zealand


Skodsborg - Northern Zealand


Østerbro District - Copenhagen


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Skagen - Northern Jutland


Frederiksberg District - Copenhagen


Viborg - Central Jutland


Århus - Eastern Jutland


Old Town - Copenhagen


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Skodsborg - Northern Zealand


Helsingør - Northern Zealand


Kokkedal - Northern Zealand


Skagen - Northern Jutland


Old Town - Copenhagen


----------



## alohajava (Jul 10, 2016)

Is it just me or Denmark looks like Sweden? What makes Denmark different from Sweden? I'm just curious. Beautiful cities though!


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

alohajava said:


> Is it just me or Denmark looks like Sweden? What makes Denmark different from Sweden? I'm just curious. Beautiful cities though!


The southernmost part of Sweden is flat and nature there looks like in Denmark, also the architecture in swedish cities like Halmstad, Lund and Ystad looks somewhat danish or even north german. Half timbered buildings are only common in the very south part of Sweden.

Denmark is more densely populated than Sweden and it's remarkably more expensive. Politically danes are more nationalistic and conservative. 

Denmark is a country you can pass through in one day. Denmark is more "continental" in my eyes with more outdoor cafés and pubs. Bicycling is very popular and people drive smaller cars than in Sweden. 

This year I visited Praestö, which is a very quaint town in southern Zealand.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Stunning panoramic photographs, thank you for sharing


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Eduarqui said:


> Stunning panoramic photographs, thank you for sharing


Thanks for enjoying them and thanks for all the likes ( must have taken a long time  )

Cheers mate! :cheers1:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Præstø - Southern Zealand


Østerbro District - Copenhagen


Bumblebee - Farum


Ribe - Southern Jutland


Kalvebod Brygge District - Copenhagen


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

FREKI said:


> Thanks for enjoying them and thanks for all the likes ( must have taken a long time  )
> 
> Cheers mate! :cheers1:


Time I gained seeing the best, be sure 

I'm surprised with one information you gave: Copenhagen is less dense than Los Angeles - never imagined that. Thanks for bringing these informations and images


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Skagen Strand - Northern Jutland


Næstved - Central Zealand


Old Town - Copenhagen


Dragør - Amager island


Kalvebod Brygge - Copenhagen


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for this wonderful thread, FREKI!

#85/1, the lighthouse - breathtaking pic! kay:
And I love the cozy atmosphere in #94/4.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous image of the bee... and the lighthouse in Jutland. Picture postcard perfect.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Løkken - Northern Jutland


Dyrehaven - Northern Zealand


Ringsted - Central Zealand


Kalvebod Brygge district - Copenhagen


Næstved - Central Zealand


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Old Town - Copenhagen


Rubjerg - Northern Jutland


Skodsborg - Northern Zealand


White Tail Eagle ( largest bird of prey in Denmark )


Inner City District - Copenhagen


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

very nice! a great photo tour.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice updates! When I fly, I almost always use Copenhagen Airport beacause Malmö's is so small, have few flights and is harder to get to, odd enough. I try to visit Copenhagen a couple of times per year, but I always wish I could visit more often. Have never been inside the town hall for example. Haven't been on Bakken since I was a child. Some day I must see the Grundvig church as well. :cheers:

Btw, I'm sure many swedes don't even know about the beaches in Copenhagen.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Nightsky said:


> Nice updates! When I fly, I almost always use Copenhagen Airport beacause Malmö's is so small, have few flights and is harder to get to, odd enough. I try to visit Copenhagen a couple of times per year, but I always wish I could visit more often. Have never been inside the town hall for example. Haven't been on Bakken since I was a child. Some day I must see the Grundvig church as well. :cheers:


You could combine visiting the city hall with a visit up the city hall tower ( pretty good view from up there! :yes: )

Personally I like Tivoli more than Bakken - what Bakken IMO got going for it is it's location inside a forest, so one can ( and usually do ) combine a lunch in the woods with an evening on Bakken..




Nightsky said:


> Btw, I'm sure many swedes don't even know about the beaches in Copenhagen.


Please don't tell them - they are crowded enough as is


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Skodsborg - Northern Zealand


Old Town - Copenhagen


Farum - Northern Zealand


Skagen - Northern Jutland


Helsingør - Northern Zealand


Inner City District - Copenhagen ( the streetlevel part of the underground 'Nørreport Station' - the busiest station in Denmark - hence the bike parking )


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

I love this thread. :heart:

You seem to favor taking photos in days with clear, blue skies and maybe that's why these images are so peaceful and beautiful to look at. Right now the weather outside is quite muggy and gray so your vision of Denmark right now is soothing. :lol:

Also I wanted to mention how perfect everything looks. The streetscapes don't have a sterile look to them but they don't appear to be gritty to the point of being ugly either. There is a perfect balance of organic growth left up to home and business owners and investment made by local town councils to keep streets clean, green and ripe for pedestrian activity.

Thank you for the photos and please keep up the good work.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful images that recall many happy memories of Denmark from Strøget all the way to Grenen. But how do you manage to arrange such fine weather? Not a hint of Nordic Noir...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

So my gf and I took a day trip to the southern island of *Falster* to visit the southernmost spot of the Danish kingdom ( and subsequently southernmost spot of Scandinavia )

The southern tips is honestly not anything special - the currents eats away the land so much is protected by wavebreakers and it also means a lot of seaweed and stones wash up on shore.. ( lots of amber too )

So we also went up to the city of *Marielyst* - a seaside resort city with a lot of summerhomes ( very popular amongst German tourists ) that was positive experience, eventhough we did visit on a lazy fall wednesday 


Anyways here we go.. *Falster Island*

The Southernmost tip - ferry to Germany in the background


Rocky beach on the southern tip of Faslter Island


Eastern shore


Marielyst


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Helsingør - Northern Zealand


Østerbro District - Copenhagen


Bulbjerg - Western Jutland


Vordingborg - Southern Zealand


Islands Brygge - Copenhagen


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

DarkLite said:


> I love this thread. :heart:


Me too


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:

Jammerbugten - Western Jutland


Old Town - Copenhagen


Hillerød - Northern Zealand


Skodsborg - Northern Zealand


Ribe - Southern Jutland


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice photos Freki! Denmark is beatiful. I've been there for 3 times now and next year is the next visit.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I was in Copenhagen last friday. It was the first time I actually went inside the Town Hall, and the first time I visited Grundtvigs kirke. Pölser and Tuborg was of course part of the trip. :cheers: Took lots of pictures, hope to post them when I have time.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always very nice updates, FREKI :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Have to go to the castle in Hillerød as well, never been there!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^I haven't been inside the castle, but I really enjoy the walk around the castle lake where you get to see the castle from all sides and the nice castle gardens..

Skagen - Northern Jutland


Christianshavn District - Copenhagen


Furesøen - Northern Zealand ( one of my favorite nature spots and only a 15min drive from Copenhagen - used to camp here a lot in my late teens )


Næstved - Western Zealand


Frederiksberg District - Copenhagen


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always really very nice updates from Denmark


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful pics, FREKI! kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Lakolk - Rømø Island


Ribe - Southern Jutland


Viborg - Central Jutland


"Himmelbjerget" ( "Sky Mountain" ) - Central Jutland


Old Town - Copenhagen


Nørrebro District - Copenhagen


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice and interesting cities and places to visit and enjoy a holiday.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Old Town - Copenhagen


Tuborg Havn District - Copenhagen


Stevns Klint - Eastern Zealand ( a UNESCO World Heritage Site due to the exposed Cretaceous–Paleogene boundary layer )


Ringsted - Central Zealand


Århus - Eastern Jutland


Vesterbro District - Copenhagen


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, FREKI :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Viborg - Central Jutland


Copenhagen


Møns Klint - Eastern Møn


Vordingborg - Southern Zealand


Østerbro District - Copenhagen


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Løkken - Northern Jutland


Vesterbro District - Copenhagen


Rold Skov - Northern Jutland


Præstø - Southern Zealand


Nørrebro District - Copenhagen


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Tversted Strand - Northern Jutland


Christiansborg Castle ( anno 1733 ) - Copenhagen - home to the Danish Parliament


Frederiksberg District - Copenhagen


Kongeåen ( "King's river" ) - Northern Zealand


Præstø - Southern Zealand


Amager Strand - Copenhagen


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^ Life on dannish cities seems so calm, without noisy - would love to experimente this sensation of adequate balance between humankind and planet here too.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful country and pics, FREKI! kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great pics from our neighbour country, mate! :cheers:



FREKI said:


> Amager Strand - Copenhagen


:yawn::runaway:

Impressive! Have never been in that part of Copenhagen, didn't know it got that skyline already, I can only imagine in 10 years! From the coast here in Malmö we can clearly see that the skyline of Cph is changing fast. :lol:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Nightsky said:


> Impressive! Have never been in that part of Copenhagen, didn't know it got that skyline already, I can only imagine in 10 years! From the coast here in Malmö we can clearly see that the skyline of Cph is changing fast. :lol:


That photo is several years old - there are more towers and buildings nowadays.. ( will cover the area more extensively this summer )

It's a fairly short walk from the Airport Train Station ( just walk over to the Aquarium and continue along the coast ) - or take the Metro for a few stops until you can see the towers above you 

The beach part can be quite crowded in summer, but it's still a great place to visit - and perfect for a walk - as long as the sun is out it shouldn't be missed :yes:

Google Maps link: https://www.google.dk/maps/place/55...4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d55.655861!4d12.646504


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Vodingborg Castle Ruins and moat ( anno 1160 ) - Southern Zealand


Old Town - Copenhagen


Sønderby Sand Flats - Rømø Island


Christianshavn District - Copenhagen


Skagen - Northern Jutland


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Very nice photos, FREKI. Danish cities seem to have reached a perfect balance of dense urban environments without suffocating residents in high rise buildings. The urbanism in the streets is well planned to accomodate pedestrians and greenery :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

We just came back from a vacation on the island of *Bornholm* ( a fairly remote island in the Baltic Sea )

I'll do a full photothread at some point, but until then here's a taste:

Dueodde Strand - Bornholm Island


Rønne - Bornholm Island


Hammershus castle ruins ( anno 1200 ) - Bornholm Island


European Bison - Bornholm Island
( the Bison was reintroduced to Bornholm in 2012 as a test for possible further reintroduction elsewhere and it has so far been a huge success, hopefully paving the way for Bison to be released in the rest of the Kingdom )


Gudhjem - Bornholm Island


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful pictures, FREKI, and I'm so glad to hear that the Bison is coming back! kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^yeah it's really cool! :happy:

Danes were idiots in the past - we chopped down our woods, we straightened the rivers and killed off all the animals hno:

We are still idiots, but in recent century we have expanded the woods tenfold - we have done a lot to fix the rivers and lately we have been reintroducing animals to rebalance nature once more..

( Jutland has gotten Moose, wild boar and Beavers back, Zealand Beavers and Bornholm Bison )

And as a result of the effort we are now seeing animals return - in the recent decade Wolf and Jackal have returned ( in fact biologists have recorded more than 500 species on land and in the oceans that have returned since 2000 alone - though most of them insects ) so it's certainly heading in the right direction while still a LONG way to go


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful Bornholm shots -- and good eco-news.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates, FREKI :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Amager Strandpark - Copenhagen


Rønne - Bornholm Island


Tuborg Havn - Copenhagen


Næstved - Zealand


Vesterbro District - Copenhagen


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Skagen - Northern Jutland


Old Town District - Copenhagen


Hammeren - Bornholm Island


Næstved - Zealand


Inner City District - Copenhagen


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice updates,Hart, my favs are #155/2 and 4, #156/1 and 3! kay:

Denmark seems to be a very clean and well kept country with many lovely
pitturesque little villages.

Do you think a tattoed punk, a rocker on his Harley or a hippie would be
tolerated there in Skagen?  (Beautiful place, by the way!) 



FREKI said:


> Skagen - Northern Jutland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates FREKI :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

yansa said:


> Do you think a tattoed punk, a rocker on his Harley or a hippie would be
> tolerated there in Skagen?  (Beautiful place, by the way!)


Skagen is a gathering point of people from all over the kingdom, but especially colourful Copenhagerners - so I doubt many would look twice in the summer half of the year 

( like Norway's North Cape it's a common destination for motorcyclists - and while hippies are rare here these days we have hipsters up to our necks, so as long as people behave themselves how they look won't be an issue )


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

FREKI said:


> Skagen is a gathering point of people from all over the kingdom, but especially colourful Copenhagerners - so I doubt many would look twice in the summer half of the year
> 
> ( like Norway's North Cape it's a common destination for motorcyclists - and while hippies are rare here these days we have hipsters up to our necks, so as long as people behave themselves how they look won't be an issue )


kay: kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Egeskov Castle - so pitturesque! kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:

Old Town - Copenhagen


Odense - Funen Island


Tversted Strand - Northern Jutland


Rønne - Bornholm Island


Old Town ( Frederikstad ) - Copenhagen


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, FREKI


----------



## lazanoo (Nov 8, 2015)

Danish beaches seem to be so tranquil; a good place to relax.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

To combine traditional and contemporary architetures isn't easy, but Denmark shows how it can be done with good results


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Went to the local beach today ( Amager Strandpark - Copenhagen ) and had a great time.. ( it's not without warrent that CNN named Copenhagen the world's best city for swimming )


Here's a few pics fresh from the camera 

[









The new residential area on the eastern side of Amager is also coming along nicely )


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

You can't beat a city with beaches.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A wonderful beach! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really a wonderful, very nice beach ...and city kay: :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Just came back today from a week long road trip along the *Jutlandish West Coast* ( the Danish "California" )

It's basically a 500km long beach facing the Atlantic Ocean - very popular with Danish, Norwegian and German tourists and honestly pretty damn underrated globally as virtually no place on the northern hemisphere compares..

So if you like road trips, beaches and the occasional city, it might be worth giving a go some day..

Here's a few photos to give a taste of the area..


Blåvandshuk - mainland Denmark's most westernmost point ( Greenland and the Faroes not included )


Vejle


Klitmøller ( known as "Cold Hawaii" - a very popular place for kite, wind and regular surfers - but virtually no wind or waves the day we visited )


Bovbjerg - a spot teaming with harbour porpoises ( small Dolphin sized whale )


Vejers Strand - one of several beach stretches you can drive on and very popular with caravanners ( mobile homes )


Lemvig - charming small city at a large fjord


Henne Strand - a very popular part of the coast among tourists and Danes alike


Paragliders having fun at Vejers strand


We also visited northern Germany ( Denmark's Mexico ) - a place you basically only go to either buy cheep alcohol or drive to France - we chose the first one


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Rubjerg - Northern Jutland


Ørestad District - Copenhagen


Hammeren - Bornholm Island


Copenhagen Habour


Sønderborg - Als Island


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful, FREKI - especially love the way under trees down to the water! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, FREKI :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Dragør - Amager Island


Christianshavn District - Copenhagen


Rubjerg - Northern Jutland


Aabenraa - Southern Jutland


Inner City - Copenhagen


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

FREKI said:


> Sønderborg - Als Island


Charming place. I love the strings of flags that Danish towns hang up. It gives the place a summery, seaside vibe.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very fine update, FREKI! 

Wonderful view down to the sea! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice updates, FREKI :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Christianshavn District . Copenhagen


Ørestad District - Copenhagen


Echo valley - Bornholm Island


Rungsted habour - Northern Zealand


Sønderborg - Als Island


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great coastal shots.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, FREKI :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Skagen - Northern Jutland


Old Town - Copenhagen


Dragør - Amager Island


Næstved - Zealand Island


Ørestad District - Copenhagen


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Stenbjerg - Northern Jutland


Inner City District - Copenhagen


Svendborg - Funen Island


Agger - Northern Jutland


Vesterbro District - Copenhagen


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, amazing updates; keep them coming  :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I always love the sand dunes...
Beautiful tree with pigeon! kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Cheers guys! :cheers1:


Rubjerg - Northern Jutand


Old Town - Copenhagen


Rebild - Northern Jutland


Rundetårn "Round Tower" ( anno 1637 ) - a 382 year old observatory that today offers one of the best views of Old Town Copenhagen ( well worth a visit! )


Sønderborg - Als Island


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Gudhjem - Bornholm Island


Frederiksberg District - Copenhagen


Native wildlife - Amager Strandpark - Copenhagen


Næstved - Zealand Island


Islands Brygge District - Copenhagen


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great updates! kay:
I love the pic with the little blue elephant!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

cute


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Amager Strand - Copenhagen


Svendborg - Funen Island


Bovbjerg - Western Jutland


Sønderborg - Als Island


Christianshavn District - Copenhagen


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great photos. Such a distinctive atmosphere and 'look'.

Love the round tower.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Luv those cliffs.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates FREKI  :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Klitmøller "Cold Hawaii" - Northern Jutland


Christianshavn District - Copenhagen


Råbjerg - Northern Jutland


Dragør - Amager Island


Østerbro District - Copenhagen


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once more great, very nice photos, FREKI ...well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So nice! Seeing your pics, FREKI, I always think - Denmark, a country not only
good for holidays, but good to live in. :applause:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

As a tool to myself to get an overview of the areas I have covered so far I made a map - and I might as well post it here as some may find it interesting!
( I don't have any vacation weeks inside Denmark planned this year, but chances are we'll find a couple weekends or days off to go see some of the not yet covered areas  )



Skagen - Denmark's northernmost point - Northern Jutland


Islands Brygge District - Copenhagen


Almindingen forest- Bornholm Island


Royal Arena - Ørestad District - Copenhagen


Nexø - Bornholm


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful impressions, FREKI! kay:
I would feel perfect to be right in this forest (with the same weather situation)
at this moment... 


FREKI said:


> Almindingen forest- Bornholm Island


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again FREKI; well done :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Henne Strand - Western Jutland


Kalvebod Brygge District - Copenhagen


Bulbjerg - Northern Jutland


Inner City District - Copenhagen


Sønderborg - Als Island


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always really very nice photos from Denmark (towns, cities etc); well done :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Øresund Bridge ( 7,8km bridge and 4km tunnel ) linking Denmark to Sweden with rail and freeway


Ørestad District - Copenhagen


Hammershus castle ruins ( anno ~1200 ) - Bornholm Island


Vejle - Southern Jutland


Ribe - Southern Jutland


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

So In ^that^ last one, do you know that person taking a picture of you? Or was that just some random person who decided to take a picture of you taking a picture of her?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^total random person..



Got a new camera the other day ( Sony RX10 IV ) with a 24 to 600mm lens - giving me a LOT more optical zoom than I got out of my A6000.. so today I went out to test it..

All images are from today..

Copenhagen Habour


Ørestad District - Copenhagen


Ørestad District - Copenhagen


Christianshavn District - Copenhagen


Islands Brygge District - Copenhagen


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine pics, looking forward for more! :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Christianshavn looks cool.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful panorama, and those are nice contemporary designs.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today was the Danish holiday *'Constitution Day'* so I spend some of my day off going for a walk along some of the habour districts..

Copenhagen used to be quite a large industrial habour, but that changed with modern truck based shipping and distribution, so now the city has a ton of prime real-estate that is rapidly being turned into modern residential areas.. 

"Metropolis building" - Sluseholmen district - Copenhagen


Public habour bath - Sluseholmen District - Copenhagen


Floating restaurant - Sluseholmen District - Copenhagen


Havneholmen District - Copenhagen


Kalvebod Brygge District - Copenhagen


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

FREKI said:


> Øresund Bridge ( 7,8km bridge and 4km tunnel ) linking Denmark to Sweden with rail and freeway


The water color looks lovely in this pic!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice floating restaurant! kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*'Dannebrog' *( the Danish flag - and the world's oldest national flag ) turned 800 years yesterday 
Story goes that it fell from the sky doing a military campaign in Estonia turning the tide of a battle into a victory for Denmark ( accepted theory is that it was a knights cape blown around in the wind ).
Traditionally Danes had fought under the Raven banner as a people, but as the smaller Danish Kingdoms were united under a single king, the need for a national symbol increased and the cape from the sky fitted the needs perfectly. ( personally I would happily switch back to the old Raven banner tomorrow )


Old Town - Copenhagen


Amager Strandpark - Copenhagen


Præstø - Southern Zealand Island


Helsingør - Northern Zealand Island


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Vejers Strand - Southern Jutland


Aabenraa - Southern Jutland


Pinseskoven - Amager Island


Dragør - Amager Island


Sluseholmen District - Copenhagen


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely impressions, FREKI, beautiful forest. kay:


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Fantastic pics Freki! Denmark is one of the most Beautiful countries in europe. Amazing landscapes, the sea, and copenhagen


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more photos, FREKI


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Hirtshals - Northern Jutland


Inner City District - Copenhagen


Ydby - Northern Jutland


Ørestad District - Copenhagen


Old Town - Copenhagen


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Henne Strand - Western Jutland


Inner City District - Copenhagen


Rebild - Northern Jutland


Sønderborg - Als Island


Sluseholmen District - Copenhagen


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful as always! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

christos-greece said:


> *^^^*


It makes me wonder about Denmark and Copenhagen, are we missing out?


----------

